# Incorrect time on TUG



## Ken555 (Mar 17, 2010)

TUG is now off an hour since the time change in the States. My settings still show the correct time zone, though not as it relates to GMT. Is there a fix for this?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 17, 2010)

not all states recognize dst...so its not incorrect for everyone =)

there is a setting for it however in the forum control panel (user cp link at top left)

click "settings" on the left hand side, and scroll down to the DST options.  should fix you up!


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder - I needed to update our bbs config to tell it that daylight savings was now in effect.

BUT -- this should only have effect on the display _when you are not logged in_.  When logged in, this should be controlled by the settings in your personal bbs profile.

I note that you have the following set correctly in your profile:

Timezone: GMT - 8:00 (Pacific)
Automatically detect DST settings: yes
Is DST currently in effect: yes

Note that this second setting will use javascript to probe the settings on your computer for your DST settings.   For this to work correctly, you must have your own system set to the correct (non-DST) time zone, and for your computer's DST setting to be in effect.  

If, on your local system, you changed to DST by adjusting your system clock instead of using the operating system's DST setting, your time shown here will most likely not be correct.

[edited to add:] But having said all this, I note that the time shown on my post is off by an hour.  It shows for me (in my US Eastern DST) as 1:01 pm instead of 2:01 pm.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 17, 2010)

I checked our server time, and it was indeed off by an hour.  I re-synched the server time and it does show the proper time for my edit of the post above, so things should be correct on any new posts made from this point on.

Thanks for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 17, 2010)

Makai Guy said:


> I checked our server time, and it was indeed off by an hour.  I re-synched the server time and it does show the proper time for my edit of the post above, so things should be correct on any new posts made from this point on.
> 
> Thanks for bringing it to our attention.




Thank you!


----------

